# Plant



## lofo87.lf (Jan 31, 2016)

Which plant is this? On the drift wood









Sent from my Nexus 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## Snowflake311 (Apr 20, 2011)

It does not look aquatic but I am not sure. It reminds me of poison Ivy.


----------



## Opare (Sep 9, 2015)

Bolbitis heteroclita. Someone answered this in another thread with the same photo.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

